# Handling gentile Pokies & sweet Pterrors :)



## Pandora (Feb 21, 2006)

At first my fav sweet Pter and orange ruffian 

My honey Pterror, you are mine
Who I had dare to tame so easy.
I never felt myself so fine,
Though I am maybe going crazy!


----------



## Pandora (Feb 21, 2006)

*Pokiessss*

My gentile Pokies in my hands,
You are my little motley friends!


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 21, 2006)

heh you are crazy!  i guess if they are very calm its not to bad, but i wouldn't let my guard down for half a split second...though i'd probably just be happy they aren't going to try and eat me when i do maintenance and just let them stay inside their home.   my ornata would flip out if i tried to pick it up..and my obts are small and just run and hide (not that i've tried)


----------



## Nate (Feb 21, 2006)

I second that, you are crazy!

Just promise you'll share photos and fill out a bite report *if* you do get bitten. I would find that equally entertaining.


----------



## r4iney (Feb 21, 2006)

That _P. murinus RCF_ is very good-looking! You got balls to handle those species


----------



## Pandora (Feb 21, 2006)

I just had edited my first post. Look at that and you'll understand 

I tame my Pterrors during the year almost every day, they don't try to bite me.
I take Pokies very carefully only during photo-sessions for a short time. 

Nate, I promise


----------



## epipe (Feb 21, 2006)

Dangerous, but very beautiful pictures of very nice spiders :worship:


----------



## evilarachnid (Feb 21, 2006)

You are insane for handling those T's, great pic of your P. Ornata though.:clap:


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 21, 2006)

Your very brave to be holding those species! Great looking ornata by the way


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 21, 2006)

I think the photos are nice , I have no opinion about handling, I used to be extreme against it, and now I tolere it...

But I dont think BRAVE is the good word. I been in the middle of a debate myself because i posted this kind of picture and I realised a lot of thing about it.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 22, 2006)

I had seen error in the second post and had corrected it, now there are two different Pokies photos. Forgive me my carelessness 

I don't want hereupon got big debate, I want that participants of the forum just enjoy this beautiful and unusual photos.
Thanks for all


----------



## MRL (Feb 22, 2006)

I dare you to handle my old OBT.


----------



## king7 (Feb 22, 2006)

cool pics  

ive always wanted to handle my obt but its to mental


----------



## Pandora (Feb 22, 2006)

My nice beastys in threat pose. 
 I don't put my fingers to them at this moment to been not bitten off.


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 22, 2006)

You did'nt just played with them a little to make them angry ? :?

Anyway, from what i've observed, they can be very defensive in their territory, but they're much more docile out their environment. Wich does'nt remove their unpredictable behavior.


----------



## LongDucDong (Feb 22, 2006)

:?  Have you lost it completely?   

j/k  I must admit, youve got big ones!


----------



## common spider (Feb 23, 2006)

My OBT is just flat out nutty!There is no way in hell I would even touch it let alone hold it.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 23, 2006)

Kirdec,
 I have 7 Pterrors with a differents tempers. NCF in this photo is very aggressive spider unlike to mine other tamed Pterrors. So I shouldn't even play with him, I just blow for him and he get up into the threat pose. RCF also sufficiently aggressive specimen, I very seldom take him into the hands and touch him outside of the tank only.



			
				LongDucDong said:
			
		

> Have you lost it completely?


What do you mean? I don't quite understand.


----------



## moricollins (Feb 23, 2006)

LongDucDong said:
			
		

> :?  Have you lost it completely?
> 
> j/k  I must admit, youve got big ones!



big what?   Pandora's a girl  

nice pictures Pandora, not so sure of the handling of those species though.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 23, 2006)

On these photos the same Pterrors that on first photo, but here they are at younger age, size of the body about 3 cm. It's the beginning of them taming.
(6,7,8 instars)


----------



## jw73 (Feb 24, 2006)

PainAmplify said:
			
		

> You got balls to handle those species


No no.  
They got no brain to handle those species


----------



## rubenphobia (Feb 24, 2006)

it is impossible to domesticate to tarantulas!  whichever but one manipulates them but estrex suffers.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't notice that my Pterrors suffered from handling. 
Yesterday I kept one on my hands over one hour, afterwards I put on the table ahead of myself (when I was behind the computer),  afterwards I had put him on the monitor. The Spider didn't show nor one drop of aggression, he peacefully responded to touch and had allowed to took him with two fingers and carry in his tank.

So, how You can confirm that Ts isn't being domesticated, unless You tried to tame them?


----------



## rubenphobia (Feb 28, 2006)

jeejj, is an evident thing and that the cientifico knows very well, tarantulas is not intelligent animals, lacks memory and they do not recognize its owner all the acts of its life are instinct.  you are a person with much luck, I hope that you continue it maintaining and you do not undergo any attack by your ignorance.


----------



## darkeye (Feb 28, 2006)

Good god All!  

Take a breath!  They are spiders, not monsters!  I used to handle my P.fasciata all the time, and I am still alive <gasp & shudder>.  

Nice pics, Pandora.  And nice animals.

m


----------



## Twysted (Feb 28, 2006)

yes.. I agree.. you are indeed a a few pokies short of a comunal tank... in other words, you are NUTS!

hehe.. so are you kirdec..


----------



## Ronj (Feb 28, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> I don't want hereupon got big debate, I want that participants of the forum just enjoy this beautiful and unusual photos.


 I enjoyed the pictures and you have a very beautiful collection!  There is no big debate as most agree that it is not a good idea to handle these tarantulas.  Thank you for sharing, just be aware that eventually something will go wrong.    



			
				Pandora said:
			
		

> It's the beginning of them taming.


 You are not taming your tarantulas.  While tarantulas can become accustom to being handled, they do not have the ability to be tamed or trained.  The best that you can do is make them react out of instinct, such as blowing on them, but you are not taming them.  I do not believe anyone has a problem with you handling your collection, but please do not allow yourself to believe for one minute that you are in control, your not.  

Can anyone say Timothy Treadwell. :?


----------



## r4iney (Feb 28, 2006)

Ronj said:
			
		

> You are not taming your tarantulas.  While tarantulas can become accustom to being handled, they do not have the ability to be tamed or trained.  The best that you can do is make them react out of instinct, such as blowing on them, but you are not taming them.  I do not believe anyone has a problem with you handling your collection, but please do not allow yourself to believe for one minute that you are in control, your not.
> 
> *Can anyone say Timothy Treadwell.* :?


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. Eventually, she will learn it the hard way, with a couple of fangs in her hand.


----------



## Fille (Feb 28, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> I didn't notice that my Pterrors suffered from handling.
> Yesterday I kept one on my hands over one hour, afterwards I put on the table ahead of myself (when I was behind the computer),  afterwards I had put him on the monitor. The Spider didn't show nor one drop of aggression, he peacefully responded to touch and had allowed to took him with two fingers and carry in his tank.
> 
> So, how You can confirm that Ts isn't being domesticated, unless You tried to tame them?



I have nothing against handling T's, not even the more notorious ones, as long as it's done in a responsible way. I sense a serious lack of responsibilty here.Ever thought about what would happen if your T got startled and decided to stage dive from your monitor? 

Also your assumptions about taming are plain wrong. They do not learn from interaction with humans, they may get somewhat accustomed to being handled but it doesn't change their nature. they will remain wild, skitish animals that hate being bothered. I completely agree with the above posts that things will go wrong eventually.Not a matter if but when.

Nothing personal though, some really beautifull T's you've got there.But please just take peoples advice to keep accidents from happening.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanx for all!
But all of above-mentioned are founded only on your suggestions, not on your experience.
Anyway, I'll be careful


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Pandora,
You have a very nice web site. Mind you I couldn't understand any of it but your collection is amazing and you have some wonderful pictures on there. 
Cheers,
Laura


----------



## Pandora (Feb 28, 2006)

Laura, thank you, this is pleasantly. Are you something understand in my website?  There will appear new photos soon.


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 28, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> Laura, thank you, this is pleasantly. Are you something understand in my website?  There will appear new photos soon.


Well I couldn't understand the language, but I was able to find the picture galleries easy enough. I'll be sure to check back soon for the new pictures.


----------



## snoflax (Mar 1, 2006)

Beautiful Ts you have. I enjoyed the pictures on your site very much. Great collection of Ts:clap: 

Denise


----------



## JPD (Mar 1, 2006)

Pandora....very nice pics.  What kind of camera are you using and who is the photographer?
The third pic down on your original post is my favorite.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 2, 2006)

This is just attempt of art-photo. My adult female P.murinus RCF. Very nice girl!


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 2, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> I tame my Pterrors during the year almost every day, they don't try to bite me.
> I take Pokies very carefully only during photo-sessions for a short time.



Impossible to tame Imo, its just unpredictable.

Nice looking _Pterinochilus_, lovely looking 

As some some other posted picture of those, I tought I would share my picture

















































This entered in my under short in that photo session! and I lost it there, not a very cool situation


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 2, 2006)

*wow*

you got a set and from the pics your lady does too!!!wow if i got my hand even 7"s from pokies they run or the bigger ones rear up!!! nice pics:clap:


----------



## metallica (Jul 3, 2006)

there is only one think i like better then to read handling threads, and that is reading a bite report.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 3, 2006)

You can handle any theraphosid species, so long as you can do a very good impression of an inanimate object - no 'taming' required.

Poecilotheria aggression is widely overstated, but a bite will sure ruin your day   In such an event, don't blame the spider's defensive insticts. It wanted to stay in its retreat


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 3, 2006)

RichardG said:
			
		

> Poecilotheria aggression is widely overstated, but a bite will sure ruin your day   In such an event, don't blame the spider's defensive insticts. It wanted to stay in its retreat


Of course Richard. When I am handling (and its very rare I do) theres no risk for the spider to be injured at all, all the risk are on me and I am always mentally ready for the worst. And if it happens, OF COURSE, I wont blame the spider ... The one who blame its spider after a bite should'nt keep theraphosid ... those are the risk in keeping Ts

This said, all those who say : "*Woaw, you're very brave!!*" 

no ... we're not brave ... Im not brave and I handled all the species i've ... I think its a mix of some stupidity and/or loving to much its Theraphosidae, this said this is not something I necessary suggest

Oh, and I dont handle my Ts FOR TAKING A PICTURE, the picture come after ... I handle my ts because I want to handle them, and then I think : Why not taking a picture. I think that handling a nervous species only for taking a picture is'nt very good because THEN it looks like : Hey look at me, I got a pokes on me!


----------



## MarkusGrosskopf (Jul 17, 2006)

Pandora, i appreciate your courage, and i think T's have be "tamed", not tamed but the T's can recognize the way u get them, its something like "tame", my thought !
Pan, i have a P. murinus RCF too, and when i touch him, he run untiringly, he have about 3 or 4 cm... can i accustom him ?
can u show me the way i "tame" him ? in russian i understand nothing !

thx... (ps. im undertaker, the guy of icq, bye)


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2006)

its interesting that your trying to tame these spiders.whats your method?just holding them alot at young ages and they generally get used to it?you should do experiments with different spececies and keep track of all the data.prove all those people wrong who think t's cant be tamed!


----------



## Cerbera (Jul 18, 2006)

*well yes, but the photos...*

So, ignoring any misconceptions I may have about the senility of someone handling like this, who is taking the photos, and if it is you, how on earth do you keep them so completely in focus, given that I'd hope that at least 70% of your attention is firmly on what the spider is doing ?


----------



## Cerbera (Jul 18, 2006)

Pandora said:
			
		

> This is just attempt of art-photo. My adult female P.murinus RCF. Very nice girl!


Absolutely beautiful image. There should be more like this.


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 18, 2006)

some more lol













I had to try to remove a something on this specimen ... but even there, I coud'nt remove it


----------



## Pandora (Jul 19, 2006)

MarkusGrosskopf said:
			
		

> Pan, i have a P. murinus RCF too, and when i touch him, he run untiringly, he have about 3 or 4 cm... can i accustom him ?


Yeah,  U can tame him  I wrote on this thread how to do this. Or U can search all of my message on AB.



			
				syndicate said:
			
		

> its interesting that your trying to tame these spiders.whats your method?just holding them alot at young ages and they generally get used to it?you should do experiments with different spececies and keep track of all the data.prove all those people wrong who think t's cant be tamed!


I repeat: my method was written in this thread. I experimented with all of my spiders, but I don't see the sense for me of taming Grammostola's or Brachypelma's and other calm Ts, coz this is very easy.



			
				Cerbera said:
			
		

> So, ignoring any misconceptions I may have about the senility of someone handling like this, who is taking the photos, and if it is you, how on earth do you keep them so completely in focus, given that I'd hope that at least 70% of your attention is firmly on what the spider is doing ?


There nothing terrifying in those photos   I can manipulate these spiders like by other (Brachy, Gram, Aphono...), and I put  99% attention  to them 



			
				Kirdec said:
			
		

> I had to try to remove a something on this specimen ... but even there, I coud'nt remove it


Kirdec, U have good photos, but this is my thread with my photos  
I'm glad that U can handle these specieses too. This is not difficult, isn't it?


----------



## T.Raab (Jul 19, 2006)

@Pan, wow you are soooo brave. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 <= sorry, couldn't resist



> Kirdec, U have good photos, but this is *my thread with my photos*


hmmm... did you wrote this in the start post, that you want to make a monologue?


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 19, 2006)

> Kirdec, U have good photos, but this is my thread with my photos
> I'm glad that U can handle these specieses too. This is not difficult, isn't it?



lol ... sorry ... did'nt want to bother your tread ...


----------



## MarkusGrosskopf (Jul 19, 2006)

hey pan, i cant find the explanation, only i can remember is you said that u get your T's all day, in 5 min a day, or something like this, only this i need to make ?


----------



## CedrikG (Jul 19, 2006)

> You are not taming your tarantulas.  While tarantulas can become accustom to being handled, they do not have the ability to be tamed or trained.  The best that you can do is make them react out of instinct, such as blowing on them, but you are not taming them.  I do not believe anyone has a problem with you handling your collection, *but please do not allow yourself to believe for one minute that you are in control, your not.*
> 
> Can anyone say Timothy Treadwell. :?



I think everything was said here


----------



## MarkusGrosskopf (Jul 19, 2006)

i found it, thanx


----------

